# Blue shrimp pics



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Hubby bought me 10 of these little fellas....all small or tiny with varying shades of blue right up to transparent and orangey. I found two moults so they are settling in already. Some have really funny eyes. 





































And I thought I would throw in this cherry shrimp pic too....


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

*Vary Nice Pics!*

I like the golden band running down the shrimp's back and it looks like you did a great job with the driftwood and plants. Thank you for sharing.

Hope to see more:wave:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've been working with the blues as well. Nice shrimp, breeds fast and have had good luck with crosses to enhance and bring out the steel blue coloration. Thanks for sharing the images.


----------

